# FOSS Donation List



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

I always wanted to donate to different FOSS (Free and Open Source) projects, but never could for some reason or the other.
In this thread I will list some projects I have been using a lot and mark an amount for donation. I will donate as and when I have the resources.
My donations may seem measly, but I believe it is better to donate a little to four or five projects than to donate a lot to one and nothing to others.
Feel free to suggest any FOSS projects that need donation. I'll donate to any software I have used and liked. I'll try my best to make at least one donation a month.

PS: Forgive me if a project I mentioned is not strictly FOSS. I'll add games as well, because the Humble Bundle counts as donation.

My list for now:

Mozilla Firefox
Ubuntu
Linux Mint
Open Office.org or Libre Office?
VLC Media Player
_7zip_
_Handbrake_
Debian
Translation of Debian handbook from French to English
Wikipedia
KDE 
Projects which do not accept donations have been struck off.

FOSS projects:


*Project*
|
*Donation*
|
*Month*

Wikipedia|$20|November 2011
Debian Administrator's Handbook|EUR 5|November 2011
Linux Mint|$9.5|November 2011
Mozilla Foundation|$25|November 2011
*Total*
|$54.5|November


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2011)

Arch Linux. 

My list till now, apart from the bundles of course.


*Project*
    |
*Donation*
    |
*Month*

Arch Linux|$5|(Sometime) 2009
Linux Foundation|$25|July 2011
Linux Mint|$2|December 2011 
Arch Linux|$7|April 2012


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

^Never used it. Looked up the installation process once and it looked scary to me.


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 7, 2011)

Donate to Fedora.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2011)

Currently the exact link is not working (have to provide an indirect reference through OMG Ubuntu), but this donation might be worth considering.

The Lure of the Community Approach | OMG! Ubuntu!

P.S.: Also brings the Debian Project in mind. If you help Debian, you also help Ubuntu in any case.


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2011)

Never used Fedora too. Ah... So many projects I have never got to taste.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Currently the exact link is not working (have to provide an indirect reference through OMG Ubuntu), but this donation might be worth considering.
> 
> The Lure of the Community Approach | OMG! Ubuntu!
> 
> P.S.: Also brings the Debian Project in mind. If you help Debian, you also help Ubuntu in any case.



That book project looks interesting. 10EUR means about Rs 600. Marking this one too. But are new versions of Ubuntu based on new versions of Debian?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 8, 2011)

Krow said:


> That book project looks interesting. 10EUR means about Rs 600. Marking this one too. But are new versions of Ubuntu based on new versions of Debian?


Every version of Ubuntu is taken from Debian Testing at the time where they begin working with a new release. Then they add their own Ubuntu patches, continue to work with it for all those 6 months before making the final Ubuntu release.


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Every version of Ubuntu is taken from Debian Testing at the time where they begin working with a new release. Then they add their own Ubuntu patches, continue to work with it for all those 6 months before making the final Ubuntu release.


Thanks for the info. Marking Debian then. 

Totally forgot to add Wikipedia. Marking. Will donate when they have their annual donation drive.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 9, 2011)

I would someday like to donate to the wine project, it has a lot of potential and it needs to grow more.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

More than the amount, I think the spirit is important. Nice initiative Krow.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot.  I hope I can donate next month.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^Someday, your donations shall shine.



You can bet on it. 

Congratz on the new bundle.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Pledged €5 (with no reward) The Debian Administrator's Handbook.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

Link please


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 2, 2011)

I've already mentioned that above. Anyway Direct Link.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for that. I also want to donate 5 euros without reward. But I read that if the project misses deadline then we get a full refund. Since I use virtual credit cards, I am not sure how I will get a refund.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 2, 2011)

Credit Card actually didn't work for me. I used paypal (linked to my CC). With paypal, it won't be charged unless it's successful.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed. This month will see a few donations. Starting tonight. I'm excited.


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 3, 2011)

All of you guys should try flattr it will help you in donating even in micropayments . Its really usefyl for people on low budget.

See link for details:-

FLATTR


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks interesting but I don't think I will be joining it now. Got a huge software backlog to clear first. Bloggers might be interested in this.


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

YES! 

I can't believe I am so happy! I wanted to donate so many times in the past but could not as it was my parents money. I told myself I will donate when I earn. That day has come true at last. And it feels so good.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

Pledged €5 (with no reward) towards the Debian Administrator's Handbook (special thanks to an anonymous friend).

Donated $9.50 to Linux Mint. I was going to donate $10, but Paypal exchange rate is around Rs 51 for a dollar and I had already created a virtual credit card for $10 according to RBI's exchange rate. Anyway, I did get a mail with the transaction receipt but payment has not been processed yet. Should be done soon. 

In other news, 7zip and Handbrake are not open to donations, so they are out for now.

I found one website from where you can donate to several OSS projects, including DebConf 11, Debian and Arch Linux. Here is the link: *co.clickandpledge.com/advanced/default.aspx?wid=34115

I hope I can donate regularly. No more donations this month, will carry on in December. 

Please check out this amazing method of donation. BCC4FOSS - Bottles, Cans & Cash For Free & Open Source Software
This guy collects bottles and cans and gives them for recycling in Canada (where they get paid to give for recycling) and donates the money to FOSS projects like Linux Mint (where he has donated over $1200!).


----------



## hellknight (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to donate but I don't have a credit card. I do have a Debit Card though..


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

hellknight said:


> I want to donate but I don't have a credit card. I do have a Debit Card though..



Some banks provide a virtual credit card facility. That works well. Check if your bank has that. Or you could find a friend with a credit card and pass him the cash.


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2011)

Got an acknowledgement from the Linux Mint developers. My donation now shows on their website and I have linked my name to this thread.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2011)

$25 to Mozilla Foundation. Will update first post later.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys, vote for KDE to win an award of 1000 Euros.

*verein.ing-diba.de/sonstiges/10115/kde-ev

Help KDE win an award of 1000 Euros. Need your votes. - Ubuntu Forums


> Hello,
> 
> A German bank, DiBaDu, is currently awarding 1000 Euros to the 1000 most voted clubs or organisations in Germany that have registered for this. KDE started off at the top spot, but has been falling in the last few days, and falling fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2011)

Added 6 votes. Hope this will help.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 13, 2011)

As an occasional kde user, I voted too.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I voted, not sure if the link in my mail was the right link. Anyway Hail KDE!

First post updated.


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

Donated Rs 500 to Wikipedia. Not including game bundles as these are actually purchases, not donations.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

Krow said:


> I think I voted, not sure if the link in my mail was the right link. Anyway Hail KDE!
> 
> First post updated.



KDE didn't make it   Can't believe it.
React OS did however, apparently. At least some OSS project got it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh no.  Next month I'll donate some to KDE then.

Actually including bundles does not make sense. Removed.


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2011)

Linux Mint got $7644 through donations for November 2011. That is a record.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 6, 2011)

Donated $5 to Zotero in October and $5 to Wikipedia last month


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2011)

That is excellent. 

My total for November was $54.5. Sadly, I will not be able to donate this month. Will resume in January hopefully.


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

Developer Candella Software has started an 8-Bit Funding campaign to drum up financial support for its upcoming console, PC, and iOS racer Cargasm. They have 53 days to achieve its funding goal of $25,000.

Check here and help, if you want:-
8-Bit Funding


----------



## Krow (Dec 11, 2011)

^I might put some in there. 

@LFC_fan: This might interest you.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Krow said:


> @LFC_fan: This might interest you.


This is the same one.
Hasn't worked for me yet though, twice blocked by Paypal. Modified some details and successfully donated $2 to Linux Mint which should mean everything is right in my end I guess, hopefully the payment is not blocked this time.
(facepalm I think I've fixed it. Bizzare Paypal way of working.)


----------



## Krow (Dec 12, 2011)

What had gone wrong?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2011)

Krow said:


> What had gone wrong?


Payment denied by Paypal when Ulule tried to apply the pre-authorized transaction. Turns out one has to authorize each pre-authorized transaction manually to fall back on the credit card for payment.
This is lame because there's no simple way of actually having Paypal balance.


----------



## Krow (Jan 5, 2012)

Donated $2.5 to Linux Mint. LFC, you haven't listed your donation.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I donate frequently to Arch Linux, Wikimedia Foundation and Linux Mint.
Just donated to Arch again on CaP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys I've moved few posts from here, for a spinoff thread for Indie Game Alphafunding which deserves a separate thread on its own and to keep this thread FOSS only. Thanks for cooperating.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/indie-games/154134-alphafunding-help-indie-developers-thread.html


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

Good job. Edited my posts there.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice move. I didn't know this thread had inspired other threads.


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2013)

Bump. 

Donated Rs 500 to Wikipedia in February, Rs 1,000 to LibreOffice this month.


----------



## Neo (Aug 5, 2013)

there werent any good indie bundles so donated rs. 500 to wikipedia


----------

